# When do you start outdoor decorating for fall?



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I have about 30 artificial pumpkins (just decorative warm colors), several leaf sprays, and a couple wreaths.

Is August too soon?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think it depends on several things, the weather in your area, what you're putting out & the material it's made of, some have HOA issues, & how much you have to get out.

If you have a big build you may need to start in August. But make sure your stuff can withstand the weather in your area. Is it heat resisitant? Cold & rain resistant? Snow resistant? And the most important weather issue, wind resistant? If the answer is no to any of those weather questions then you may want to wait or make your stuff resistant to rain, sun, snow, wind & water.

Then there's the theft issue. If you think your stuff will not get stolen over 3 months then do it. I live in a pretty secure place but even I don't think my stuff would make it for 3 months.

Also if you put it all out in August, what will be left for the big night? If you put your 30 pumpkins out in August everyone may be over them by Halloween. It will just be part of the landscaping by Halloween.Now if that's OK with you, go for it.

For me, having it out in August is too early but then I don't have a massive build. Me, I get the blow molds outside the first weekend of October, everything else goes out the night of. I decorate inside at the same time or maybe a week earlier depending on how lazy I am.

If you can't wait, try decorating inside in August then slowly put stuff outside over the next 2 months.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

August would be just a little tooooo soon down here. Thing would melt. I wait til the first week in October, if that. It's got to start to cool off a little here so it feels like fall. Recently the heat has hung around til close to Halloween that stinks.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Always way too late in my case...I need to be more disciplined this year and stop building at some point


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Usually mid September, depends on weather.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I live in the high desert of Colorado. Around 85 for the highs, 50 for the lows in August. Thinking warm fall colors and a little gold. Covered entry, with foam pumpkins. Only resin pumpkins and crows would be uncovered. I don’t usually put the darker stuff out, until the first week of October. I did this last year and had to change it all out 2 weeks later for Halloween:










Really just wondering if anyone else puts fall stuff out in the summer. Seems too early for most people but adds color to the changing landscape. 

My neighbors do nothing, until the week before Halloween.


----------



## glassbullies (Sep 25, 2012)

I always start with the fall color items last week of September. Hallowe'en is different, my haunts are all one night only shows. I take the week off and start with big tarp shields wherever needed and start building behind them. I take the shields down and the show starts just before the streets get busy and I remove the entire display that night. I don't know what people are more amazed at, the display or the fact it's completely gone by morning.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I decorate for Fall around the 1st of September, inside and outside. Then, the last weekend of September, I start to add in all the Halloween, inside and outside, to my Fall decor. Halloween night, for ToT, we add a few extra things outside here and there that are just special for that night.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I do very little outdoor fall decor, mainly because we really don't have fall temps or colors till november or sometimes december! I tried a couple of years ago with a fall wreath, some pumpkins, and scarecrows but it just seemed wrong with the 90+ degree temps and bright green landscape. If I lived in an area that experienced real fall temps and colors, I'd still probably do very little since nature would provide it's own decor.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Sadly I live on a super busy street and not in a great area...so decorating outside isn't a thing I do. I've always wanted to since I've seen some amazing displays before but...not in the cards for me. If I lived in my parents rental house in Seattle...I could do it as that area is quiet and safe. Neighborhood...

I do have some fairly large new windows now that I could use to display light up signs or something though...you can see them from the street. I'll have to keep an eye out for some large lights.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I put my fall stuff out right after my birthday on August 29, then Halloween stuff goes out the day after my daughter's birthday on September 28.


----------

